# Piedmont NWR Primitive Weapons Hunt Oct. 28-30



## snuffy (Aug 12, 2010)

Piedmont NWR Primitive Weapons Hunt Oct. 28-30
Anyone want to go?

It is a good hunt and they have a nice campground with showers.
Call 478-986-5441 and they will mail you an application. You can also pick them up at the refuge. I am going Sat. if anyone local wants me to pick them up one just let me know.
James


----------



## DS7418 (Aug 12, 2010)

I think that is a "quota" hunt,, you can apply and if your drawn you get to attend the hunt..


----------



## snuffy (Aug 12, 2010)

DS7418 said:


> I think that is a "quota" hunt,, you can apply and if your drawn you get to attend the hunt..[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> It is a quota hunt, that is why I am getting the applications.  They give out 1250 permits, this hunt never fills up. When you are drawn you send in a permit fee ( I think it  is $12.50) and they send you your permit.


----------



## Supercracker (Aug 12, 2010)

I was considering it. There is a ML hunt inf Fl at the same time at a spot that no one is never at. Having trouble deciding which one I want to do.

Probably gonna be Piedmont though.


----------



## Jranger (Aug 12, 2010)

Doesn't look like Ima find a club this year. I may try to make this one as well.


----------



## snuffy (Aug 19, 2010)

Sent my application in today.
Gonna be a good hunt first gun hunt of the year on Piedmont.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Aug 26, 2010)

*muzzleloader hunt*



snuffy said:


> Sent my application in today.
> Gonna be a good hunt first gun hunt of the year on Piedmont.



hey snuffy, that sounds great. I like to make that hunt every time I remember to put in an application. We like to camp over at the campgrounds by the Oconee National Forest. U can't have beer on the reservation but  u can on the National Forest land.


----------



## Rackbuster (Aug 26, 2010)

We've got ours in.


----------



## snuffy (Aug 27, 2010)

hawgrider1200 said:


> hey snuffy, that sounds great. I like to make that hunt every time I remember to put in an application. We like to camp over at the campgrounds by the Oconee National Forest. U can't have beer on the reservation but  u can on the National Forest land.



You can have alcohol in the campground.
The campground you are talking about is closer to where I hunt though.
Did you send in your application?


----------



## snuffy (Aug 27, 2010)

Rackbuster said:


> We've got ours in.



Are you camping?


----------



## Ruger308 (Sep 23, 2010)

I'll be there thursday morning and back for friday afternoon and will camp that night. Will be my first ml hunt!


----------



## Rackbuster (Sep 23, 2010)

Snuffy
Yeah we will be at Pippins Lake Campground.We will be there Wed. morning.There will be 2 bigger campers and I'll have my popup.We will try to get where we were last time down to the east of the showers on the north side of the circle.


----------



## kvistads (Sep 24, 2010)

I sure hope it rains between now and then.  That's one dusty campground in dry weather.


----------



## snuffy (Sep 25, 2010)

Ruger308 said:


> I'll be there thursday morning and back for friday afternoon and will camp that night. Will be my first ml hunt!



Hope you enjoy your first M/l hunt. If I can be of help PM me and let me know.
Also the guys on here are VERY helpful.


----------



## Rackbuster (Sep 25, 2010)

Snuffy are you camping?
Also for the ones that don't know it you better not have any beer in a cooler on back of your truck when out hunting.A buddy of mine got a ticket year before last because of it.He wasn't drinking and didn't realize he had the beer in it.He thought it was just water and soft drinks but there were 3 or 4 beer in it also.


----------



## snuffy (Sep 27, 2010)

Rackbuster said:


> Snuffy are you camping?
> Also for the ones that don't know it you better not have any beer in a cooler on back of your truck when out hunting.A buddy of mine got a ticket year before last because of it.He wasn't drinking and didn't realize he had the beer in it.He thought it was just water and soft drinks but there were 3 or 4 beer in it also.



I will probably camp. I drive a silver 1999 Silverado with a Harley tag on front and a Harley sticker in the back window. I am going to try and get down on Wed. to do some scouting. I only live about an hour away but if the weather is ok I enjoy the camping.
Stop by our camp and drink a cold one with us.

You are right about the beer outside the campground. And be prepared to get checked. I get checked at Piedmont more times than not during a hunt. They will set up check points on the dirt roads.
James


----------



## pdsniper (Sep 28, 2010)

Hey Snuffy is it legal to take a Black Bear during this hunt, I all ways wanted to get a bear with my Hawken rifle or is this just deer only ?


----------



## snuffy (Sep 28, 2010)

Deer only.
Don't think they have bear there.


----------



## Ridge_Runner (Sep 29, 2010)

Ill be there again.  last good count we had somewhere between 20-25 of us going. We usually try and get there next to grave yard in the middle of the circle.  We had 7 or 8 campers there last year. We all ways have a good time.  And sometimes we are lucky enough to bring some meat in.


----------



## snuffy (Sep 29, 2010)

Ridge_Runner said:


> Ill be there again.  last good count we had somewhere between 20-25 of us going. We usually try and get there next to grave yard in the middle of the circle.  We had 7 or 8 campers there last year. We all ways have a good time.  And sometimes we are lucky enough to bring some meat in.



Are all of you members or this Forum?
Stop by and say hi.


----------



## dgr416 (Oct 4, 2010)

*Pedimont NWR*

I will be there with some friends .Hope to see yall there!!


----------



## snuffy (Oct 4, 2010)

dgr416 said:


> I will be there with some friends .Hope to see yall there!!



Stop by and say hello.


----------



## Ridge_Runner (Oct 22, 2010)

Less Than a week to go Snuffy you ready.  Looks like we gonna get some rain this time and little cooler weather.


----------



## snuffy (Oct 22, 2010)

Ridge_Runner said:


> Less Than a week to go Snuffy you ready.  Looks like we gonna get some rain this time and little cooler weather.



We need the rain but I wish it would rain before the hunt and bee clear and cool during the hunt. Are you camping?
James


----------



## Ridge_Runner (Oct 22, 2010)

yeah we are camping we will be heading down wed morning.  We are usually setting up camp by 9am. It keeps showing rain tue &wed and small chance thur.  Down in low 40's fri and sat. which will be nice.


----------



## snuffy (Oct 22, 2010)

Hope to see you there.
Nice deer you took last year. Hope you do the same this year.


----------



## Ridge_Runner (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks,  I just hope no one is in my spot so i can go get im my tree from last year.


----------



## LanceColeman (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm on duty that weekend Snuffy. I won't be able to make it.


----------



## snuffy (Oct 25, 2010)

LanceColeman said:


> I'm on duty that weekend Snuffy. I won't be able to make it.



Sorry to hear that Lance. I was looking forward to meeting you and picking your brain about my CVA Mountain Rifle I am still having a problem with.

I will be in a Silver Silverado 4X4 with a Harley sticker in the back window and Harley tag on the front. Henry County tag. Y’all stop by and say hi. I hope to be there Wed. morning.


----------



## Nitro (Oct 29, 2010)

Just got the report from some friends at the hunt..93 deer check in as of this AM. Couple good bucks killed.

My buddies had - 1 doe missed, a 4 point and a Spike killed. Hunting in the bottoms where acorns are falling. Lots of deer seen today with the low temp of 42...


----------



## Ruger308 (Oct 29, 2010)

I shot a spike there today.  Got off work at 12:00.  In stand at 2:00.  Shot him at 2:20.  My first muzzleloader kill.  They weighed him at 90 lbs. dressed.  Gonna try for a second one in the morning.


----------

